# Sticky  Frequently Asked Questions in the Direct to Garment (DTG) Forum: New here? Read Me



## Solmu

Q: I'm interested in DTG printing - can you give me some examples and opinions?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t5478.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t11437.html

Q: Which printer should I buy?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t13401.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t5900.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t5390.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t16001.html


Note: This list is incomplete, you can help the forums by contributing to it! Have a favourite DTG thread? Post it up!

The above threads are not necessarily definitive, I'm sure there are other great threads on the topics. So if you have better threads that answer the above questions, feel free to post those too.

We want a few of the best threads on each topic, so when better examples are found we can replace the weaker ones with those.


----------



## Rodney

*Q: Which DTG printer should I buy:*

*A: *http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/which-dtg/


----------



## JohnL

How do i get an all over print on my TSF tee like Solmu?


----------



## kevrokr

He's got 10,000 posts.


----------



## spoonh2b

lots of good info...


----------



## typesetting

What to watch out for when buying a used DTG Machine?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

That's crazy over 10K posts! Wowsers


----------

